# Weekend Brags



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well this is working out well. This weekend was our first foray into HRC (UKC) hunt tests, at the Northeast Florida HRC near Jacksonville. May I begin by saying last year I marshaled at this same test and froze my butt off in the morning, I clearly remember wearing my blue canvas jacket. This weekend, both days were 90+ degrees and sooooooo freakin humid. I sweated, got sunburned, and burned about a half gallon of fuel idling the car with the AC and the dogs rolled up inside. It was too hot even in the shade to leave them with the car off. 
Our little brag is that Slater (almost 6 months) came along and was a little angel, had a GREAT time, met a lab and a chessie pup his age to play with, and got to fetch ducks out of the pond when the tests were done. My little baby all growins up!
Our big brag is that Fisher passed both days of Seasoned (middle level) for his first two HR legs! He did great. Lined both land blinds, 2-3 whistles for the water blinds, no handles on marks, and everything else was fine. I managed to remember not to shoot the judges and to put on the safety, go me!
I'm not sure when our next HRC event will be (honestly, probably not until December or January) but we will go for our last Senior (AKC) leg the end of this month in Okeechobee. I can only hope the weather breaks by then, ugggg!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

First let me say I do NOT want to hear about your HOT weather. It was 40 degrees, overcast, and windy here today at the Lab National Hunt tests.
Then let me say... 
WHOOOOO HOOOOOO !
Congratulations! Excellent job!
oh, and looking forward to photos of the little one


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Great job! Post some pics of Slater!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome job!! I love to hear the success stories from the field. Don't get me wrong, I love the obedience but field is my first love.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

congrats! awesome job!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Sounds like a very successful weekend. Hopefully the weather will get cooler for you before your next test.


----------

